# Need help understanding the range of the Octobass



## JamieHoldham

This is probally a simple question but for some reason it's really confusing me, according to the wikipedia page the Octobass's highest note is A with 15va, is that true or is it the high A without it?

See here:

Wiki:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octobass

The 2 notes in question, the high or low one is the highest note for the instrument?:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUUUNubVlOZGpoXzA


----------

